# poly fenders on a F-450 ???



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Im looking to put a set of the poly/molded black plastic fenders on my f-450 and want them to hug the tire real close like i see on other trucks.


I picked up a set made by buyers and they seem to be huge even though he said thats what they use on 450/550's. They measure 44" across at the bottom.

Does any one else have these on a truck that can measure the fender or give any advice?


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

newhere;1580613 said:


> Im looking to put a set of the poly/molded black plastic fenders on my f-450 and want them to hug the tire real close like i see on other trucks.
> 
> I picked up a set made by buyers and they seem to be huge even though he said thats what they use on 450/550's. They measure 44" across at the bottom.
> 
> Does any one else have these on a truck that can measure the fender or give any advice?


44" seems too big Here are the ones that are on my f550 cant remember brand, I have minimizers on the f650 and those are much more beefy


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

i bet you those are 44" across also. They dont hug the tire like the small minimizers do. Its the min 1600 series that i needed but they are also 600 dollars next to 350 for the buyers.


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

The Spraymaster poly fenders are the smallest ones I have seen, about an inch or so smaller than the Buyers.

http://www.fleetengineers.com/fender031-01539.html

Buyers has two sets, 8590195 for 19.5" wheels, and the 8590245 for 24.5". The 19.5" ones are 48" total length, the 24.5" ones are 50.5"


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

I have the 19.5 ones and they look way bigger then they need to be. Easy 6" on both sides and the top


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

I think i need these

http://www.minimizer.com/min1600.html


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

I bet will look good unloaded bu I bet when you load it and hit a bump those things are history


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

You are wiser then me. I didnt even think about that!!! 


Yours and these in the link only look like they have about 4" of clearance on the top and sides


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

newhere;1581487 said:


> You are wiser then me. I didnt even think about that!!!
> 
> Yours and these in the link only look like they have about 4" of clearance on the top and sides


Ill take a pic when im in the shop later, have the spreader in with 2 yards of sand and the fenders look perfect. its all about how you mount them too, they are pretty flexible so you can tighten the radius in. I had to make a bracket to get mine to fit the way they do.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I only paid 220$ for my minimizers.(local Kenworth dealer)I have 19.5 rims. Didn't buy their brackets,just used galv pipe.You don't destroy these when your loaded if you install properly.They are bulletproof.Mine have about 6" of clearance.Money well spent,saves bottom of dumpbed from constant assault by road crap.Bed is clean even after long day of plowing.Only negative is trying to fit my size 14 foot on top of tire to look or grap something from bed.


----------

